# Roy Rogers Rabbit



## bun-mommy (Dec 30, 2012)

I had to put my poor bunny boy Roy down the morning of Christmas Eve. The night before, I held him in my arms for a couple of hours. His breathing had gotten real bad and I had no idea how to help him. He was barely eating and when he would he had to be hand fed and helped to drink. He couldn't support himself, or even hold his head up. Then that morning came and my boy was on his side and there was blood coming out of his nose. He looked miserable and in pain. He wasn't the same rabbit, I could see it in his eyes. We drove down to the vets and Roy is now hopping in bunny heaven. I miss him so much. :hearts: I wish things had ended differently, but Roy's 7.5 years with me gave me so much joy. Rest in peace, my buddy.ray:

:bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16 :bunny16


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2012)

poor Roy! I'm so sorry you lost him 

binky free, little boy! :rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

I am just so sorry. He is out of pain, happily bouncing around the bridge with a brand new healthy body. Terrible to lose them, but somehow at Christmas it is even worse.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

:yeahthat:

I know you will miss him, a lot! But at least he is now pain free at the bridge with all the other rabbits :rainbow:.

RIP sweet Roy Rogers. You will be missed. :rose:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 30, 2012)

He knew you loved him & did the best for him. He's now pain-free.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh no! Very sorry for your loss. Binky free little one ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 30, 2012)

I am very sorry for you loss  R.I.P Roy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2012)

We're so sorry your Roy is no longer with you. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## HEM (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about this
Well, Roy is no longer in pain and is breathing fine again at the bridge
Binky free, Roy!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry you had to lose your little boy at Christmas, he´ll be there across the bridge binkying away and looking down on you.


----------

